# Agh...gas pain/bowel movements wake up my baby every 2 hours each night..



## Feline

Will it ever get better? When might it get better? I originally thought he was waking up for food, but realised the other day it was actually the pain of gas/bowel movement that made him cry out and woke him up. Presumably this doesn't happen to all babies (?), so not sure why it's happening to my lo, it's horrible to hear him cry out in pain, because he's just a jolly little thing otherwise. It's so annoying because he'd be sleeping much longer stretches than 2 hours if it wasn't for the gas pain/bowel movements. I've been so knackered for my maternity leave so far it'd be nice to know there's some light at the end of the tunnel on this. Any insights/thoughts anyone? 

X


----------



## Feline

Anyone? :-(


----------



## lizlemon

This is what happened with my lo. She was not able to lie flat for it at all. I ended up co sleeping and it made things a lot better. She's nearly 11 weeks now and the gas upsets her far less now, I think her gut has matured.
It does get better xxxx


----------



## Soph n Chris

Is your LO formula fed? 

We had this problem with out little guy and didn't work it out what was wrong until he was roughly seven weeks old. 

We changed to Dr Browns bottles and he improved overnight and then we changed to comfort milk and the change was amazing. He has been a gorgeous happy boy since.


----------



## mellyboo

The gas thing does get better trust me nothing worked for mine we had to wait it out!


----------



## easyrhumba

First off let me say that this is not me saying to stop breastfeeding this is just something that happened recently with us...
My little dude had gas problems from day one. Constantly having a rock hard tummy and spitting up none stop. He was even put on reflux meds. I exclusivley breastfed until I had to go back to work around 2 months 1 week. I started pumping because he would obviously have to use a bottle at daycare but he was still breastfeeding at home with me. I was originally using playtex nursers because he would only use the laytex nipple. They told me he still would spit up and scream in pain from the gas.
One weekend he decided that the boob was too slow and would only take a bottle from me. I had to try out some Dr. Brownes bottles I had gotten as a gift because all of the nursers were at daycare. I dont know if it was the position of him breastfeeding or the way he was latching on but Im seriously not kidding that weekend he hardly had any gas pains or spit up! :shrug: That is UNTIL night because he would take the breast for his night feeds! I stoped using the Zantac and I switched out his bottles at daycare and they say he is a new kid! 
This last week he was home sick with RSV (stupid daycare) and he went back to nursing part time (I am sure it was more a comfort deal) and once again we were back to projectile spitting up and and gas pains.
I will be honest at first I was a little hurt by his rejection and I feel like a damn dairy cow with all of the pumping but Its so nice to see him feeling good and the both of us not constantly be covered in spit up. I also dont want to sound like a spokesman for Dr. Brownes but those bottles have been wonderful for us! :happydance:


----------



## NotNic

We had this. The colic screaming eased, but the trapped wind stayed despite us trying everything going. As your lo is still small I'd suggest going to your drs and discussing remedies. You could try gripe water (double check the age though as I never tried it myself), infacol or colief. Swap bottles if you are bottle feeding and try different age teats. Also try offering cooled boiled water in case constipation is making things worse. If you are bfing, double check your baby's latch with a lactation consultant and look at reducing your dairy and caffeine intake. Warm baths and massages before bed could help relax the muscles too. We also used dummies / pacifiers and we found letting him have one when he was in pain helped him to relax.

We ended up going to the drs at 15weeks where we were advised that early weaning was our best bet. Since going on to solids his wind really improved. We can adjust his fibre to help keep him regular and he loves drinking water and juice which helps. He does still wake if he has trapped wind, but normally by the time I've gone in, he's relaxed, farted and fallen back asleep. :haha:


----------



## F0xybabe

I have the same problem except LO stays up crying for at least two hours trying to fart and poop and nothing has worked so far. Lying down irritates her. I tried gripe water but it didn't help. Won't take a dummy, etc. I'm too scared still to co sleep as I'm not a very light sleeper and I'm worried I'd hurt her.


----------



## Feline

Dear all, thanks so much for your helpful replies and advice. I know you're as tired as me so it's very appreciated! I guess it's also just good to know that I'm not alone and that it's not uncommon. Thanks muchly for your support.xx.


----------



## dalismom

i have the exact same prob with my four month old and i am going to start eliminating milk from my diet to see if that helps, Dr said it would be a great start :) gluck!


----------



## NoodleSnack

Mine's been waking up in the morning from wind for about 2 weeks, I find pushing his legs into his tummy helps, sometimes turning him onto his tummy and his legs in the frog position. I also discovered that breast feeding him will relax him enough that he farts, and sometimes even poop, by himself. Unfortunately, all these methods only help solves the symptoms, he still wakes up too early from the wind for my liking. :(


----------



## Ssgbestwife

Take lotion and using your thumbs rub the bottom of your baby's foot taking care not to be to rough but with pressure rub the arches for two to three minuts each foot follow this with massage of the upper legs rubbing only upwards from knee to hip on out side of each leg. This will release gas and get Bowles moving. Do this daily until the cause is figured out the number one thing that could be causing a nursing baby discomfort is Mommas diet try eliminating dairy for Mommas diet for my grandson it was eggs causing havoc. Change formula to a gentle one not soy.good luck babies


----------

